# Coleif can it cause watery stols



## babycrazy

Hi 
I have asked a HV  This question and she does not know much about this product, I have also emailed makers for advise but no answer as yet.
I was wondering if you have any knowledge of the side affects of Coleif as I believe Coleif is causing my 7wk old DD to have a lot of watery yellow stools with breadcrumb like bits in, could this be harmfull? i.e dehydration.
At first it was nearly every nappie of different amounts, a little or a whole change of cloths, now a few times a day.  I can hear her going sometimes from across a room, passing wind and the bubbling sound of the pooh being passed.
She is bottle fed from birth on SMA Gold, she is much better with the pain of the colic, infact after 24hrs it was silent in our house in the evening, but she can still have some evenings when she is fussing and whining and wanting to be walked about with   .
I had her weighed last wed after 5 days on Coleif and she had gained 1lb in 2 wks, (10lb 9oz) before in a week she was only gaining 4oz, due to only taking 3oz each feed at a struggle, she was 8lb 1oz born and had regained her birth weight + 1oz at 5days and at sign off from MW she was 8lb 9oz, at that time she was feeding well until the colic and wind took hold.
Sorry this is such a long winded post but i have troubleexplaining myself in writing. 
XX
Karen, Willows Mummy


----------



## jeanette

Hiya

This is from the Colief website:

''Does Colief® have any side-effects?
When babies commence taking milk treated with Colief®, there may be change in stool pattern. The stools may then resemble those of a breastfed baby, ie looser and more frequent. If you are happy that the baby is otherwise well, gaining weight and urinating normally then there should be no cause for concern. If the drops seem to be working well, you might try reducing the number of drops used at each feed.

If you have any concerns regarding your baby's health you should consult a Health Care Professional as soon as possible''.

So its possible it may be the colief. But, she may also have an tummy bug or be teething.

I would be interested to hear what colief have to say.

As she has had this for a little bit get your GP to check her over.

Jxxx


----------



## babycrazy

hi Jeanette
Thankyou for your quick response and precious time.
Sorry i did not see the info on the Coleif site, but it was 1.30am when i looked.
I thought that Willows stools were like that of a BF baby ( also very wiffie), I have only managed to BF one of my babies for 5days SOB, have no!! (@)(@) and not enough MWs in are area to teach  women with my problem.
God bless
x
Karen


----------

